# Myrtle Beach Surf Forecast



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone might be able to give me a good interpretation of the surf data shown in the attached link. Mainly I would like to know how to tell when the fishing should be good, average, and bad in the surf. For you guys who surf fish all the time, when would you not even show up based on this data? Thanks in advance for any input you can give!
http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/myrtle-beach-south-carolina


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

what makes it look tough through Sunday is the winds being up so high, very hard to fight the
winds and the waves trying to keep a line in the water from the surf....knee high and even thigh
would not be bad, the winds kill it and the water will be dirty very dirty....


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

*Surf fishing*

I will be in North Myrtle Beach for 2 weeks starting friday(26th) where are you going to be I have been surfing fishing there since the mid 90"s . Let me know where your going to be and maybe I can give you some advice.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

beady said:


> what makes it look tough through Sunday is the winds being up so high, very hard to fight the
> winds and the waves trying to keep a line in the water from the surf....knee high and even thigh
> would not be bad, the winds kill it and the water will be dirty very dirty....


Thanks, beady! So the wind speed needs to be under 10? Is the fishing better on the pier under these conditions?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Tom G said:


> I will be in North Myrtle Beach for 2 weeks starting friday(26th) where are you going to be I have been surfing fishing there since the mid 90"s . Let me know where your going to be and maybe I can give you some advice.


Hi, Tom! Really nice of you to offer but I won't be there in that time frame. When you vacate you are sort of stuck with the conditions. I am really searching for the upper limit of wind speed and surf conditions where I would be wasting my time.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Wind*

I would imagine better fishing off the pier in winds, not really sure of that Bet RJ could answer that one 
or Springmaid Keith


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Any wind over 20 is rough to fish anywhere... and I usually don't fish for long if I do to decide to fight the wind.
I like to surf fish with the wind not to be over 15 miles an hour. Every wind direction has different effects on the surf. 

At least on a pier you can position your back to the wind and fish on.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you Rj we knew you would have that answer for him........


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

You want to know how to fish? Get out there! Put your time in & learn what we did.There are several things you look for when surf fishing. Being able to read the beach,Tides,Moon Phases,Wind,Bait,Location,Conditions.The only way to find out all this things is to get out there.You'll learn something everythime you fish & when you stop learning,your Dead!


----------



## rich21 (Jul 12, 2014)

hey tom. i'll be there on the 26th for the week-end. i'll be fishing from either springmaid or 18th st pier hoping the bite is started. good luch to us both


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Gary Carrier said:


> Hi, Tom! Really nice of you to offer but I won't be there in that time frame. When you vacate you are sort of stuck with the conditions. I am really searching for the upper limit of wind speed and surf conditions where I would be wasting my time.


Little bit difficult, FTG, with one week a year instead of two months plus a wife and daughter who you also have to keep entertained! Now if you talk about trout fishing in East Tennessee, I would guess I am as knowledgeable as you are about the surf if you catch my drift.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> You want to know how to fish? Get out there! Put your time in & learn what we did.There are several things you look for when surf fishing. Being able to read the beach,Tides,Moon Phases,Wind,Bait,Location,Conditions.The only way to find out all this things is to get out there.You'll learn something everythime you fish & when you stop learning,your Dead!


Sorry, responded to wrong post. Little bit difficult, FTG, with one week a year instead of two months plus a wife and daughter who you also have to keep entertained! Now if you talk about trout fishing in East Tennessee, I would guess I am as knowledgeable as you are about the surf if you catch my drift.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> I was wondering if anyone might be able to give me a good interpretation of the surf data shown in the attached link. Mainly I would like to know how to tell when the fishing should be good, average, and bad in the surf. For you guys who surf fish all the time, when would you not even show up based on this data? Thanks in advance for any input you can give!
> http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/myrtle-beach-south-carolina


when are you gonna be here? ill take ya fishin!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Great man cutbait91, show the visitor a good time, he would enjoy that alot we bet ....Thank You !!!!!


Dwight


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Only being here a week your better off fishing the piers. This way you don't have to pay the $11.00 Fishing license fee. 
like stated above Keith at the springmade pier will hook you up & your good to go. It took me some time to figure out how they fish down here in South Carolina. I rarely fish bait back home up north. 
i'm either Fly fishing the surf or using plugs & artificials . Some of the plugs we use in Montauk are bigger than some of the fish down here. we're use to catching blues in the high teens & 40 & 50lb Stripe Bass.


----------

